# Date code help



## nycredneck (Dec 29, 2013)

is this jan 26 1994 ?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Year 01/264 day Or 21 Sept 2001 ?? I'm not helping just giving another option.

Maybe the engine code can narrow it down ??


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Sticker says it conforms to 1995 safety standards. 

The engine code would be helpful in determining the age.


----------

